# help me please!!



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

can someone help me about genetics? please..
im new in genetics..


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

we can try


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

When I asked, I was pointed to this page which has many links to good information.

http://www.fancymice.info/links2.htm


----------



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks a lot, but i still cant understand it.. lol
are there any good sites for begginers?


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

seantoy123 said:


> thanks a lot, but i still cant understand it.. lol
> are there any good sites for begginers?


Well, I'm a beginner. I don't expect anyone will understand it in a day or so, I'm still working on reading the glossary from that page and using it to try to understand the posts on this board.

There may be good beginner sites listed on that page, depending on what you mean. Otherwise I'm afraid someone else will have to answer your questions.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Try http://www.fancymice.info/genetics.htm


----------

